# I might start reloading



## nvdesert (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm shooting about 200 rounds of factory .38 special, .357 magnum, or .45 ACP per trip to the range, going to the range 4 or 5 times per month. Even buying by the case online, its starting to take a bite out of my pocket. So I'm thinking of starting to reload. 

Lets say I shop wisely and pay $20 per box of 50, average price of the calibers I use. Not factoring the cost of equipment, is it reasonable to say that I could load 50 rounds of my own for less than $15, including brass, not factoring initial purchase of equipment? If I start reloading it will be for cost savings, primarily. I understand their would likely be benefit in accuracy, but still cost is the driving factor at this time.

Thanks for your help! This forum has been a great source of information for me.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome-I,myself got out of the reloading business many years ago.Just starting back again,
having to buy all new stuff.I'm,at some time,going to get into cowboy shooting.
Therefore I'm casting my own bullets also.
I can only speak for myself.The cost of reloading equipment is not cheap.
I f you get everything you should have,it can very easily add up to 
hundreds and hundreds of dollars.So with your formula of saving $5 a box,
how many boxes of shells must you shoot to break even on your reloading stuff?
To me it's more of a hobby.A very addictive hobby.It's a challenge in pistol
reloading.Finding the right lead hardness,the right lube,the right loads.
It is definately not for the impatient nor the frugal as you will always want more stuff.. I certainly welcome you into the
fasinating world of reloading.bayhawk


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You can save more than 25%, more like 50%. If you save your brass and buy your bullets online (by the 1000) you can load .45ACP for about 15 cents per round ($7.50 for a box of 50). 9mm will be even cheaper than that.

Rough breakdown....

1000 primers is $30
1lb of powder (will do about 1k+/-) around $20
bullets vary from $100-$75 per 1000

I buy most of my bullets from Precision Delta or Berrys. If you can spend a couple of hundred $$ at a time, you can get great deals on bullets from PD. The only time I buy from Berrys is when I need more flip top ammo storage boxes. They stack nice and fit perfect in my ammo cans. Spend $100 with them and you get free shipping.

For primers and powder I buy locally to save the fees of having it shipped. If I bought 50k primers and 40lb of powder at a time, that might be different.

If you have to buy brass, buy once fired and not new. I found a source for .45 brass that is $66 per k ($121 for 2k) shipped to your door.

Gotta get ready for work, be back after I'm...... at work.:smt083:mrgreen:


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

It will make your shooting less expensive & more rewarding. It also gives you an opportunity to tailor your loads for you own needs. Oh, and it will save you some money. I bet that .357 ammo starts to add up. .45 & .38 are comparatively cheap.
The hardest part is trying to keep track of all of your Semi-auto brass. Though I usually come home with more than I started with. Just not usually the brands I use. If you plan on reloading eventually, keep all the brass you can from your factory ammo. Most of my brass was initially from the Federal, WWB & UMC ammo that I was shooting previously. Also check into Starline brass. It's cheaper than say remington or Winchester if you're buying new.


----------



## nvdesert (Dec 20, 2010)

The cost savings appears to be significant indeed. Heck, I might even start shooting more with the overall cost down. I find myself at times wanting to spend more time at the range, but limit myself knowing how much those Able Ammo purchases are starting to add up. 

Cost savings, potentially cleaner and more accurate loads, and ability to stock up some good ammo, definitely sounds like the way to go.

I'll check out some of the sites recommended here. At this point I'll be looking for a good book or two that can help start me out on the right foot. If anyone has a book that they think might be a good read for a someone new to loading, I'd appreciate the mention.

Question. How many times can a brass case be reused?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

nvdesert said:


> The cost savings appears to be significant indeed. Heck, I might even start shooting more with the overall cost down.


You will still spend as much, but shoot more for your money.:mrgreen:



nvdesert said:


> I'll check out some of the sites recommended here. At this point I'll be looking for a good book or two that can help start me out on the right foot. If anyone has a book that they think might be a good read for a someone new to loading, I'd appreciate the mention.


Get a few books. I would recommend Lyman (49th edition is the latest I think), Hornady, and Speer.



nvdesert said:


> Question. How many times can a brass case be reused?


Depending on the cartridge, you can get 3-5 or 8-10. 45's seem to last the longest for me. 40 and 9mm have higher pressures and will likely fail sooner. I have not loaded any 38/357 but I would assume that the roll crimp takes a toll on brass life. After the brass has been cleaned/tumbled is a good time to inspect for cracked/damaged cases.

The truth is, you will likely lose more brass than you will have to discard (unless you have a brass catcher that gets every piece).


----------



## swampdoc (Jan 15, 2011)

*getting into reloading*

Been smithing 41 years and I won't argue with the man who has money to burn. But i stated all of my children out on LEE LOADERS so they'd learn 'what not to do' and that case preparation always comes first. Been casting bullets since1978 and the only serious leading I've had came from Store-Bought cast bullets, so I cast my own. For those of you who desire a harder bullet, try this: Have a container of cold water that has crushed ice floating in it and when you drop your bullets into it, be extra carefull not to get close enough to get water into your mold. Wheelwieghts cost me $15 for 100 pounds, and I get 2800 250 grain 45 Colt bullets for only $15 Beat that if you can!


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I reload for ALL my guns. Once you start your hooked. 
Next step casting! Thats when you SAVE BIG TIME.:smt168

fusil


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

My cost calculations match dosborn's. So far since getting started last year I've only been reloading all calibers for range rds. I haven't done any custom loading yet, not really interested at this point. When you get into the more expensive ammo is where the real savings is. After reading the post above, now I'll think about casting my own.


----------

